# Transfering Video Files From Computer To Tivo



## magichat101 (Dec 26, 2005)

I Have Tivo Desktop On My Computer And I Wanted To Know How Can I Transfer A Video File That Is On My Computer To My Tivo!!!!???? It Is A Video File That I Dowloaed Off Of The Internet... And I Wanna Watch It On My Tv. How Can I Do This?


----------



## emwoods (Jan 23, 2005)

If you have everything configured properly you should see any computer running Tivo Desktop as another Tivo on your network when you go to Now Playing on your Tivo. You just select the computer you want to upload from and Tivo will display the files contained in the directory you have specified as your Tivo directory. Select the file you want to transfer and it will get transferred to your Tivo from your PC. Exactly the same as MRV. 

There is a very specific format required for any video files you want to upload back to the Tivo. If you seach this forum you will find a number of threads on on this topic. If the files are in any other format uploading to Tivo will not work.


----------



## Stu_Bee (Jan 15, 2002)

http://customersupport.tivo.com/knowbase/root/public/tv251080.htm?

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=264363&highlight=winavi


----------



## chew42901 (Apr 29, 2004)

I have the netgear wireless g adapter. every togo feature works except putting .mpg files onto tivo from tv. I've read a few comments that say wireless g doesn't work with MRV. Could this be the same problem?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

No, everything works with 11g just fine.


----------



## nilegomez (Jan 8, 2003)

not sure if this is the right thread to post this on or not, and if not, please refer me to the proper thread (apologizing in advance)...

here's my problem: I put mpg files in my Tivo folder on my pc, and the PC icon then shows up in the Tivo "now showing" list, but when I go into the PC folder on my TiVo, it can't see the shows. Am I doing something wrong?

I've tried encoding my shows to mpg using both WinAvi and TMPGeng and they're just not showing up.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

